

I made a beer website, brooski.net, check it out. Let me know what you think. - joelklabo
http://brooski.net

======
kylebragger
Neat. One thing I might have done differently was to not make ratings on a
0-100 scale. We learned this the hard way at Cork'd; what's the real
difference between 85 or 86? To the untrained palette, not much.

Also, curious how you're dealing with normalization of beer names; also an
interesting challenge.

Good stuff overall; the site is fast and seems like it's got the right mix of
features to make it fun to use. Best of luck!

~~~
MikeMacMan
+1 for the rating advice. Make the beer ratings 0 to 10.

~~~
fresch
look how facebook or youtube are doing it... like or dislike. should be that
easy. also I don't recall a situation where I thought: "well, maybe I like
this beer"

------
caseyf
You might want to consider getting involved with the Open Beer Database (for
the beer listings themselves) rather than become yet another island of beer
information on the web.

"The goal of the Open Beer Database is to centralize basic beer and brewery
information. We respect and enjoy all of the beer related communities that
have sprung up across the internet, however, our main concern is the non-open
nature of these community's databases. The continual duplication of this data
will eventually lead to incomplete and/or out-of-date sources for basic beer
and brewery data."

<http://openbeerdb.com/>

I'm a BeerAdvocate.com user but I do think that there is room for a more
social rating/sharing site that is more focused on questions like: What are my
friends drinking/recommending? What do I like? What is available near me?

edit - I'd recommend looking the "BeerAdvocate Talk & Site Help " board on
BeerAdvocate and picking out the suggestions that are related to social
sharing of information and ratings. The site is very much focused on long-form
reviews and these types of suggestions are often shot down, but the ideas and
opinions should be valuable to you.

------
greglockwood
My suggestion would be to take the "Added" activities off the main feed, as it
looks a little redundant to say "Someone drank [X beer]", immediately followed
by "Someone added [X beer]".

Besides that, on the About page, the word "remember" is misspelled and I would
capitalize Miller/Coors/Bud to make it look more professional.

But I like the idea!

------
MikeMacMan
Nice work. One thing that confused me: I register for an account and sign in,
but when I try to comment on a beer, it asks me to login through Disqus or
Facebook or OpenID, etc. Having 2 different authentication schemes in the same
site is jarring.

------
aw3c2
Needs a better color scheme and possible a picture of some beer.

What is a drink when it comes to beer? I am not american, so that might be a
language issue.

------
joelklabo
You can now add pics too.

